# Fridge Magnets



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I will be vending in December, and the first 40 people to enter get a goody bag with a little something from each vendor (willing to donate). So I decided to make these little skull fridge magnets. I used super sculpy for the sculpt, then made a silicone mold with hydrostone mother mold. The skulls are cast in resin and have a 1 inch magnet cast into the plastic. Here are some pics while the paint dries. I hope they like em'! It was a fun project to do.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Awwww geez!!! I got so excited when I saw the thread title, thinking that you were finally going to be offering something to SELL SELL SELL to us... because I was going to hit PAY PAY PAY as fast as my little mouse could fly! And then to find out that some lucky people will be winning them.... ugh, hope they appreciate it, LMAO

Ok, now that my bitter tirade is over - let me add that they look fabulous!! I love the store name on the bottom... they came out really good!!! I really like the teeth, very detailed.

Now make 40 more, and let me buy some. hahahaha!

PS, thanks for the PBR can in the shot... adds authenticity... lets me know that YOU really made em', LMAO


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great! I'd love to have a fridge full of those magnets. So much better than anything cutsie.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love em, great job. Kind of jealous of those 40 lucky people who will be receiving one


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are so cute Nice Pabst sculpt, too


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

They look great! I like how Pabst is the yard stick!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Luv Um.....


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow. Great work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE these!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

those are great! love them. If you do make them to sell to us I will take some


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice compliments! I finally finished all of them! I never want to see a tiny skull again! Anyway here is what they all look like.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> Thanks for all the nice compliments! I finally finished all of them! I never want to see a tiny skull again! Anyway here is what they all look like.


How about making me one large skull in two pieces that will completely cover the doors on fridge?

Seriously though those look great! Excellent work as usual.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very impressive, Scourge... I admire the detail that you put into them, they are very dramatic all lined up on the sheet like that.

You should get some good pics of them like that, and make a poster, that would rock!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That must have been tedious work, but they turned out great! I love them!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Dixie it does look cool, them all lined up in a row. But I can't wait to see if the people like them. And thanks Nixie, it was beyond tedious. Hand painted each eye, nose, outlined each tooth and colored to look old. I airbrushed the temples, that was the only easy thing, Hahahahaha. Thanks Joker, MAybe the world is ready for a giant skull magnet, lol.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

scourge999 said:


> But I can't wait to see if the people like them.


I don't think you have to worry about people not liking them, who wouldn't like a skull fridge magnet

They look fantastic, I like the coloring you used for the old/aged look.


----------

